# Advice please.



## MrAlan (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi all, just came across this forum after trying to track down a good espresso machine, for my needs.

Hope you may be able to help.

originally I was after a bean to cup machine but after gleaning some information , I think now the better option might be a seperate grinder. The machine I have now is a Magimix , to use with my Nespresso pods

aalthough I am happy with this machine and what it produces, I would like the taste and " creaminess" that I get when having a flat white at Starbucks or Costa etc. I would like the machine and grinder not to take up too much space as I only have a small kitchen . My budget for both the grinder and the coffee machine would be a max of around £600.

Thanks in advance for advice.

I


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Mr Alan

That's a realistic budget and you should get a decent setup within that (with a small footprint too)

A Rancilio Silvia paired with a Eureka Mignon (Bella Barista) should come in on budget or for an extra £80 ish then step up to this


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I may have a rancilio to sell but not for six weeks or so. when I do I will put it up on the classified section. But if you want an opinion what it can do etc let me know.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The Coffee Bean Avanti by Iberital could be the machine for you - it has a reasonably small footprint, built in on-demand grinder and you can use pods if you need to! It's on offer at the moment at £450

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Avanti.html


----------



## MrAlan (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks all for your input..very useful information . Glen I will be looking in to the recommendations you have given. Mr Boots , could you let me know why you think the Rancillo is a good machine, and of any what are its down falls. Coffeebean , thanks for your recommendation, I will be looking it to this too.

Alan


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

MrAlan said:


> Hi all, just came across this forum after trying to track down a good espresso machine, for my needs.
> 
> Hope you may be able to help.
> 
> ...


Hi, and welcome to the forum!









I agree with Glenn that a Silvia/Mignon combo would be a good one for the money.

You could also look at a gaggia classic instead of a silvia - not a huge amount between the two machines really (classic obviously cheaper).

(I would be tempted to spend more money on the grinder personally)

Have you thought about secondhand?

Regards


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi , like you I am very early on in my coffee journey, I started out buying a machine without looking for advice etc and ended up with a Dualitt esprivo ( pressurised basket etc ) . Soon realised my mistake and sent it packing to Amazon for return. I currently have a Rancilio Silvia .

Pros

You'll learn alot about making espresso, dosing, extraction, if paired with a grinder up to them job.

Good steam capability ( for a single boiler unit ) , with a Gaggia , you would need to replace the steam arm with the rancilio one .

Holds its resell value well

Good if making drinks for yourself only

Capable of making really good espresso, if you get all your variables right. Can you a little unforgiving if you get the grind wrong .

Cons

Single boiler unit , means you have do to some temperature surfing , can be a faff, but then again you have to do this with single boiler machines .

Not great at making a few drinks back to back ( its a single boiler unit )

Small drip tray , and having to gill the tank up ( again any entry point machine suffers from this )

It depends how much you want to learn , how quickly , and what you want to use your machine for ( 4-5 lattes at a dinner party err no )

Have a look at this link here, there videos are rally great to look at when starting out , and they have a few on lots of machines.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

MrBoots2U Can heartily concur with your summary of the Silvia, indeed an accurate assessment of the whole thing of getting into espresso based coffee! I had a Silvia and Rocky for 2 1/2 years and came to the same conclusions as you, and had learned loads as result, which paved the way into upgraditus and a real appreciation of how sophisticated double boiler pid machines are....although I have only really just started on that journey. Silvia and Rocky were great preparation, though I still think Silvia is overpriced for such basic technology....Have fun!

Ian


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

budget of £600 is loads, from what i have gleaned in my 6 month journey is this:

Fresh beans ground on demand is a must to get the best out of your coffee.

Grinder is more important than the machine at this level.

£300 on grinder and a Classic will come well within budget, dont foget you need a tamper, various extra's naked portafilter, baskets, milk jug (if making milk based drinks) and a host of other "accessories" proper cups, lined shot glasses, stop watch, the list is endless and adds up!

So budget £100-£150 for things you didn't know you needed! (or don't need but want) I would wait for the grindoff this weekend before buying anything and possibly if you can get to cirencester on saturday attend!

GRinders around the £300 new mark are the Eureka Mignon and Mahlkonig Vario, used you will get a lot more machine for your money.

Its possible to pick up a clean used classic for £100 (£180 new) and mignon or Vario for £150-200. This would be my advice


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MrAlan said:


> Hi all, just came across this forum after trying to track down a good espresso machine, for my needs.
> 
> Hope you may be able to help.
> 
> ...


How did you get on looking for a machine ?


----------

